# What do you Think? LSG Dog



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi All, What do you think is the Best LSG Dog? I have to buy one due to the Coyotes, UGH! They are getting close to my goats and have grabed 3 chickend now, So?? I have never had a LSG Dog. I do have Australian Shepherds, and They have really saved my Goats, but I am afraid they are in danger of being killed by the Coyotes. Am I just paranoid? If you were me what LSG would you chose? There are puppies not to far from me they are Marrema / Gp, all are pure white, the parents are very good LSG. But should I go with a puppy? I thought it would be best to get a dog that know the ropes so to speak??:angelgoat:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Different breeds are liked by different people.
Marmema/GP would be a good choice for an LGD IF the parents are both working dogs.
We love our Anatolians, one is 1/4 Pyr.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I have to throw in a vote for Karakachans!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Whats an lsg? 
i know what an ldg bt never heard if a lsg


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I would go with the Great Pyrenees they are great protectors. They are very gentle and good with kids. Neighborhood dogs don't stay around when my Great Pyrenees is out there. But if you are having trouble with coyotes NOW you need to find a mature LGD not a puppy they are just as helpless as the chickens and goats. The puppies anyway. If ya don't find a mature LGD you could find a 3 and up yr old llama they will bond with the goats quick and stop predators. I hope you find a way to stop predators and if you don't find a llama or GP there are lots of other breeds of Lgds like...... anatolian shepherds,maremma,polish tatra,Komondor they are all great guards hope the predators get lost and I helped you


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

donkeys work too. 
my guy i get free to heap goats from has donkeys for protection and we dobt have a problen with preditiors (besides brids) because of the donkeys behind us


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Anatolians... only because we just got two adorable puppies! Yeah, I'm no help.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I absolutely love my Anatolian mix.
I there are other threads on this.
I believe there is one on Anatolian vs. Pyrenees.
I'd look that up if I were you


----------

